# BMW Mini RUST problem! Eeek!



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Took my number plates off today to clean behind and I was greeted with this. There are about 7 spots each side of the screw locations.

Anyone else had this problem and how did you tackle it?!

Before










Rust










After (sorry - bad pic)


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Warranty?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Its an 05 dude! Might be worth calling them anyway!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i dont know if bmw mini have a bodywork warranty, like with fords they offer 10 year rust/body warranty but to get them to cough up when there are sign of rust is very hard, something having to prove the rust started from the inside
as the fords are prone to rust along the door sills but you have to prove the rust bubbled up from underneath the paintwork (something like that) and thats only when they will repair it - begs to question why use the term warranty - to sell cars most likely to give assurance

give bmw mini a call and see what they say


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

IIRC it's 6 years for BMW


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

that looks quite orange peeley compared to the ones i've done - sure it's not had a re-spray, in which case the warranty wont stand. unless you can prove it was done at a bmw bodyshop.

otherwise give MINI a buzz


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't see properly in your pics, but are they just tiny spots on the paint surface, pin head size 

If so just clay them off :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The_Weasel said:


> I can't see properly in your pics, but are they just tiny spots on the paint surface, pin head size
> 
> If so just clay them off :thumb:


Erm they are yeah. Really small, mostly white but the few slightly bigger ones seem to have a tiny bit of rust coming through. The orange bits being less than pin head sized!

I'm going to clay it soon so I'll see if that helps! Will be calling BMW anyway! :thumb:


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Could see the white bits, guessing the plate's rubbed a bit 

Pin-head orange rust bits......I get them all the time and having a white one it shows up immediately  Usually end up using a bit of sonus green to shift them.

Where they come from I have no idea, whether its bits off the brake discs I don't know. Though due to the way the back of the MINI attracts muck and dust it's the only thing I can think of. I get a few low down on the A-panels and doors too.

Even having a couple of layers of wax on the car, these spots still stick to it, I'm just used to it now


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

The_Weasel said:


> Could see the white bits, guessing the plate's rubbed a bit
> 
> Pin-head orange rust bits......I get them all the time and having a white one it shows up immediately  Usually end up using a bit of sonus green to shift them.
> 
> ...


I think it's stuff out of your exhaust, my Dad suffers the same on his white 500 - it drives him mad :lol:


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

ads2k said:


> I think it's stuff out of your exhaust, my Dad suffers the same on his white 500 - it drives him mad :lol:


Thought about the exhaust, but thats the black soot spots I put up with too :wall: :lol: 
Also that doesn't explain the ones on the A-panels and doors :wall:


----------

